# ABC Detailing - Ibis White Audi TT S-Line Roadster Protection Detail



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

​
Through a recommendation from the owner of the previously detailed Focus RS - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=315120​
I was contacted to detail a very nice Audi TT S-Line Cabriolet, in Ibis White.​
The detail was again carried out at our 'detailing hub' in Bristol, with the customer living just a few miles away.​
​
Onto the detail, a few before's of the car -​
​
​
​
The roof was first on the list, brushed to remove cat hair and dust, followed by a wet vacuum to remove dirt.​
​
​
The mould and tree sap that had built up was removed with AMDetails APC and a stiff brush.​
Before​
​
After​
​
​
Looking a lot better!​
​
Wheels and arches cleaned with various brushes and AMDetails Wheels​
​
​
The car was then soaked in AMDetails APC to loosen dirt and remove contaminants before hand washing.​
​
​
​
AMDetails Bubbles on the paintwork.​
​
Decon with IronX and Tardis as usual, followed by CarPro ultra fine clay.​
​
​
​
​
​
3 hits on both the body and wheels removed most iron contamination and Tardis didn't have much of an effect, but removed all tar deposits before claying to avoid marring.​
​
​
​
IronX crime scene!​
​
​
​
The spoiler was raised to clean underneath​
Before​
​
After​
​
Number Plates removed to clean underneath​
Before​
​
After​
​
Light cleansing and enhancing Auto Finesse Rejuvenate was applied via DA​
​
Roof sealed with 303 Aerospace sealant​
​
Glass cleaned and protected with Gtechniq G1​
​
​
​
Exhaust tips polished​
​
​
​
​
Paintwork and wiper blades wiped down with CarPro Eraser and plastics restored with Auto Finesse Revive​
​
Wheels sealed with Gtechniq C1.5, tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance Gel and arches protected with 303 Aerospace​
​
Paintwork finally sealed with 2 coats of Gtechniq C2v3!​
​
And the finished photos​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
Thanks for looking if you have made it this far, comments always appreciated.​
Remember to like and follow us on the various social media platforms below!​


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish.


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

That was definitely in need of some tlc and you did just the job. Looks great.


----------



## BirdsEye (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow this is a real transformation, and some really good products used. I am based in Bristol, how much would a detail like this cost? Would this be the enhancement detail on your website?


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

nice one Andy looks top banana


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice job! looks very glossy now!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome result there. Paint work looks completely different, you really brought the shine back to it.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

luke w said:


> Very nice work!





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic finish.





Andy1983 said:


> That was definitely in need of some tlc and you did just the job. Looks great.





TheMetalMan0 said:


> Awesome result there. Paint work looks completely different, you really brought the shine back to it.





Wout_RS said:


> Very nice job! looks very glossy now!


Thanks all!



Bee said:


> nice one Andy looks top banana


Cheers Jon!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

BirdsEye said:


> Wow this is a real transformation, and some really good products used. I am based in Bristol, how much would a detail like this cost? Would this be the enhancement detail on your website?


Thanks, This was a protection detail with a few extras chucked in. :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks great Andy.

Love this White TT

Alan


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Outstanding work!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

AMDetails said:


> Looks great Andy.
> 
> Love this White TT
> 
> Alan


Thanks Alan.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Andy, fantastic work as always.

Really brought that back to life.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Good work. Nice and glossy now.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks all for the kind comments.


----------

